# Managed to Stream Tivo on Hospital TV with Chromecast and Android App YMMV



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

This was not simple, but it worked pretty well. And only a couple phones will be able to do it. I have an HTC One M7.

It had several steps:

1) Set up a mobile hotspot as a network for the chromecast.
2) Used the tv app on my phone as a universal remote to be able to switch inputs on the tv
3) Use the chromecast app on my phone to set up screen mirroring
4) Open the tivo app and enjoy

It's not perfect. You can see in the pic that it is a tiny bit cut off, but this made the hospital stay much nicer.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

:up:


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

So the Chromecast App on the phone will Mirror any app with no restrictions? This is actually very cool. I hope eventually TiVo opens this up...

If they are really going to create Roku and FireTV apps, it doesn't make sense to keep the mirroring exclusion in place.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

just give me an apple TV app and I will have tivo repeaters all throughout the house.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

bradleys said:


> So the Chromecast App on the phone will Mirror any app with no restrictions? This is actually very cool. I hope eventually TiVo opens this up...
> 
> If they are really going to create Roku and FireTV apps, it doesn't make sense to keep the mirroring exclusion in place.


It's mirroring the screen, it doesn't care what app is running.


----------



## nathanmares (Jan 6, 2015)

I just tried to mirror Tivo at home with chromecast on my galaxy s4. I can see it fine on my phone but when it goes to the TV its a bunch of grey bars that are all chopped up. Its all scrambled. Maybe it only works on some phone since its in beta.


----------



## aceofspades626 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sadly the app fully doesn't allow hdmi output, so the slimport adapter for my G2 is quite useless. Might have to give chromecast a go.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

I hope you're fully recovered and home watching a full size TV again. I assume you only had to do steps 1 and 2 because you were in the hospital, and you wouldn't have to do that on your home network?

Would this work with the Fire Stick?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

There is another solution on these boards for the fire TV stick. Zatz has it covered as well.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah with the FTS you load the tivo app onto the FTS itself, but you need an external controller to access the tivo interface, something that functions as a mouse. The tivo app works as a touchscreen, and the FTS remote doesn't have the ability to interact with that interface. A Nyko controller with mouse emulation mode works great though.


----------

